# what favorite food.....



## Exotic_Fish (Feb 24, 2003)

*What Favorite for Piranya Flake Food or Live Food ....Pls tell me...*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Browse some of the other threads here. The answers are all the same. Brine shrimp, krill, bloodworms, beefheart, flakes for babies, certain types of fish (dont use COD), etc.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That´s OK...but healthy live fish is better!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

may i ask whats wrong with cod?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

piranhas will usually be more eager to feed with live forzen foods rather than flakes, especially once larger


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> may i ask whats wrong with cod?


 It's real flaky meat, and falls apart when in the tank water: messy as hell


----------

